

Thailand Hacker House  - thailandstartup

I wanted to gauge interest in starting a Hacker House in Thailand. A Hacker House is a co-working and/or co-habiting space for hackers.<p>I've been living in Thailand for a year now and its an ideal location for development. The cost of living is low, or a relatively high standard of living is available at a low cost. Peaceful locations are abundant and western comforts are not far away.<p>There aren't a lot of startup or tech-oriented people around though so an integral part of the idea is to create a small community of smart and creative people.<p>If it sounds like it might be interesting to you, you can post comments here, or contact me at my gmail address (thailandstartup) - if there's enough interest I'll start fleshing out a more concrete idea and putting a plan together.
======
benguild
Sounds cool!

